
Photo format from Google and Mozilla could leave JPEG in the dust - Yhippa
https://www.cnet.com/news/google-mozilla-av1-photo-format-could-outdo-aging-jpeg/
======
black_puppydog
I really hope "the next JPEG" will not be some patent/licensing nightmare, so
from what I read here, we should hope for this to beat Apple and their HEIF?

~~~
clouddrover
I think HEIF itself is royalty-free:

[https://github.com/nokiatech/heif](https://github.com/nokiatech/heif)

It's the formats you use inside of HEIF (such as H.264 and especially H.265)
that can require royalty-payments, although HEIF can also contain JPEG.

Apple will probably just add AV1 support to HEIF. Apple joined the Alliance
for Open Media and maybe AV1 based images will be their first AV1 application.

~~~
cmurf
Royalty free isn't good enough, it needs to be a FOSS compatible license or
too many free (as in libre) OS's and applications won't be able to support it.
Further to that point, the code itself needs to be free in order for users to
have guarantees they own the ability, for all time, to decode files. If they
don't have decode guarantees, then images can in effect become locked; either
legally or practically. And that's not something the world should tolerate.

~~~
clouddrover
> _Royalty free isn 't good enough_

Yes it is. It means there can be many HEIF implementations, open source or
otherwise. Pick the implementation you want to use and use it.

